# Duluth Trading Clothing



## stereo.pete (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys, for those of you who are looking for some heavy duty, tough and good quality clothing, I would recommend Duluth Trading Co. I was just turned on to their Fire Hose Pants from some people on another forum and after receiving them, they are perfect for working in my cold garage/shop, shoveling snow, going to the range, etc.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2014)

I've wondered about this company for a long time. I get there adverts all the time but they're drawings (sketches?) vs pictures and without a store to go and try stuff on I was reluctant to take a chance on them.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 2, 2014)

Their underwear is fantastic. I have been using their stretch firehose pants at work and they are great and picked up some fleece lined work pants for the artic weather for shop cloths the 'hanger bender' work shirt is the best.

They have a brick and mortar very close to me. I think the sweatshirts and jackets are ugly but the flannels are very good.


----------



## Pugilist (Dec 2, 2014)

I have several things from their line, I am a fan. I have some of the flannels and fire hose pants - very durable and comfy.


----------



## daveb (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like Carhart for Yankees. May have to take one of the fire hose briar shirts quail hunting.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 3, 2014)

amen!!

i have one pair of firehose pants. glad i like them, since i cannot see them wearing out...EVER! they run smaller than i imagined, so order up a size..

(or i got fatter  )

i got them because i tore up two pairs of Carhartts on a recent tunneling job. climbing up and over things repeatedly. i never wore out the duluths.


----------



## Miles (Dec 3, 2014)

I've ordered a couple things from them over the years. Always good quality. Worth the coin.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 8, 2014)

Aren't they the guys with the long t'shirts to hide your butt crack when working on the plumbing?


----------



## steelcity (Dec 8, 2014)

Love the buck naked boxers. I just got some of the Flex fire hose pants for work and really like them. I wish they had a store front down here to actually see/feel things instead of hoping that everything fits. I did order the Ballroom flex jeans but they had a different fit than the flex fire hose pants so I returned those.


----------



## daveb (Dec 8, 2014)

Plumbers? Or gardeners.


----------

